# Eugene, Oregon



## amandanotsuitcase (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahoy-hoy ! So... after a wikkid bad case of MRSA, a CRAZY fling, and multiple deaths in the family... here I am in Eugene. I'm livin with da 'rents for a few months til I bail for Morocco, and I'm really, really bored. PLEASE HANG OUT WITH ME ! That is all


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 4, 2015)

How many tickets to Morocco do you have?


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Jan 4, 2015)

None, at the moment. In a few weeks they're gonna drop about 20% in price.


----------



## pigpen (Jan 4, 2015)

amandanotsuitcase said:


> Ahoy-hoy ! So... after a wikkid bad case of MRSA, a CRAZY fling, and multiple deaths in the family... here I am in Eugene. I'm livin with da 'rents for a few months til I bail for Morocco, and I'm really, really bored. PLEASE HANG OUT WITH ME ! That is all



hey my partner and I have an apartment in eugene, are you mobile?


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Jan 4, 2015)

don't have a car but I bus, bike, and walk


----------

